# Looking for possible interest on my Sea Horse Tank



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

60 Gallon Cube,drilled,Rimless,
24x24x24, glass is mint, comes with Trigger sump 20x20x10, multi compartment, Stand.

I used it as a Sea Horse Tank for a bit then a Reef Tank, some plumbing, it was a dedicated Clown and Anenome tank and that looked nice too.

I,m looking to get 400 for it but could go to 300 since i live in Wingham, ont, two hours N of London. I,m upgrading my 75 to a 125 and don,t see setting this up any time soon, no lights, no skimmer or return pump. Has a bar to hang lights.Sorry for the side waze pic.


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Is it still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes it is still available,


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes, gonna have to give me a bit of time, don,t have my phone with me. Thanks


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Can you please close this tread, tank is not for sale, thanks


----------

